# Rescue operation underway off North West coast Ireland



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Rescue operation underway off North West coast

19/01/2008 - 15:00:43

A massive operation is underway off the North West coast of Ireland to rescue 16 people onboard a blazing trawler.

A spokesperson for the coastguard says they were alerted when they received a may day call to say the UK-registered vessel was on fire around 60 miles north of Donegal.

The coastguard helicopter from Sligo is on its way to the scene, as is the Arranmore lifeboat.

Source Irish Examiner


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

let's just pray that these lads are all evacuated quickly and safely.


----------



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope everything goes well and the crew are kept safe


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Nine fishermen rescued from vessel blaze
19/01/2008 - 17:50:03

Nine Spanish fishermen have been airlifted to safety after a fire on a fishing vessel off the coast of Donegal today.

Seven other crewmen remain onboard the British registered vessel known as 'The Shark'.

The cause of the fire, which started in the galley area of the boat, is not yet known.

A lifeboat from Arranmore and the naval vessel the LE Eithne remain at the scene.

The alarm was raised at 12.30pm, when the Clyde Coastguard in Scotland received a telephone call from the Coastguard in Madrid, requesting urgent assistance.

All the crew on board are Spanish, and the skipper's command of English was limited and required an interpreter service


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

19/01/2008 - 19:21:44

A further five Spanish fishermen have now been taken off a vessel off the coast of Donegal.

Just two now remain on board the British registered vessel known as 'The Shark', which has been on fire for a number of hours.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7198126.stm

Latest is that 14 have been airlifted off , 2 men still onboard. The fire is out but she is listing due to the fire fighting water used. Coastguards are assessing whether or not she can be towed or make port under her own power.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=13076

Thats the best photo of her I know of so far. She is a Spanish owned and operated but UK ( Troon , Scotland ) registered longliner ( called Flag of Convenience where overseas owners have a registered company in the UK to own the boat but the vessel normally only fishes out of Spain but her catch goes against UK quotas )


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=442182

Thats a better photo ^^


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Davie Tait said:


> http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=442182
> 
> Thats a better photo ^^


Thanks Davie

Yes latest is that a seven-man team from the LE Eithne went aboard "The Shark" at around 6.10pm and the navy fire-fighting team has extinguished the fire on board.

Decision soon as you say on whether she heads for Killybegs


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

A tug boat is on its way to a British registered vessel,off the coast of Donegal.

A lifeboat from Arranmore and the naval vessel the LE Eithne remain at the scene.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Last I heard was that, I believe engine power and steerage had been restored and that she was making Her way toward Killybegs. A Tug, cannae mind the name, was making it's way to her, eta 0330.

At least one crew member had been taken off by the Lifeboat, but was aparrently comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

any idea where tug coming from... killybegs..?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I think so, but cannot swear to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Haven't seen anything on AIS so far out just the lads inside Killbegs
the Menhaden, the Seaspray and Veronica


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

source RTE

The tug Nomad has reached the fishing trawler which caught fire off the Donegal coast earlier yesterday.

The Nomad has begun bringing the Shark to shore. They are proceeding towards Killybegs at a speed of 7 knots. They are expected there in the mid-afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

*Troubled trawler arrives Killybegs*

Source RTE

Troubled trawler arrives Killybegs
Sunday, 20 January 2008 19:50 
A fishing vessel, which caught fire off the Donegal coast yesterday, has arrived back in Killybegs this evening.

The tug Nomad brought the Shark to shore. 

One crewman was brought by lifeboat to receive medical attention. He is being treated at Letterkenny General Hospital.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Good oh - everyone saved - thats good news. Well done the rescue services as usual.

Chris.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A satisfying rescue . Well done to all involved . Derek


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the constant updates John very much appreciated (Thumb)


----------

